# Unchain a dog with small donation!!Chatham Coalition to Unchain Dogs, N.C.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping this VERY WORTHY CAUSE up!!


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love this group. I watch their videos all the time, & "share" them on Facebook. I'd love the get a chapter going where I live; have many doggie friends here & working on it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a wonderful organization who works non stop to help dogs get into better circumstances. I have driven several for their spay/neuter, and helped on a few fences. It is wonderful to witness in person a dog getting their first taste of life without a chain!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby and GoldenMum*

Ruby and GoldenMum

Thank you for supporting CUD!
I know this is a wonderful organization and these videos are so heartwarming!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen, Thank you for posting this. My DD is going to school in North Carolina in the fall and plans to volunteer with this organization as much as she can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

That is so wonderful that she wants to volunteer with them.
She will get to work with my friend Trish!


----------

